# Is a farm pond good idea?



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

20 years ago, my wife and I decided , that we needed a pond ,

1 For future food production for us and our family.
2 For future fresh water collection, with no chemical run off.
3 For entertainment for family only.

So we dug a large size farm pond, buy damming up a small valley behind our house.
I wanted it deep and fast drop around the edge(no weed growth)

So it is 20 ft deep, fast drop sides , approx 1/2 acre.

I contacted Fish and game, and they helped me with how to properly stock it.
Right amount of LM Bass, Only Bluecat Catfish, and old fashioned Bluegill(no hybribs).

That was 20 years ago , I have huge fish of those 3 species.

Protein, amino acids, ...just healthy food supply.
(fringe benefit is Bullfrogs)

Did I spend my money wisely?


Jim


----------



## bbqjoe (Feb 10, 2017)

phideaux said:


> Did I spend my money wisely?
> 
> Jim


Only if tasty waterfowl land upon it.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

I'd guess it was a good thing you did this 20 years ago. With today's mentality I'd guess you would need a handful of permits and hoops of regulatory red tape.


----------



## SheepdogPRS (Oct 8, 2017)

If there are enough fish that you can use them for food without depleting them I would consider it a wise use of funds.
However, and this is a big one, if you ever want to remove the pond you are out of luck. In most areas it is now considered "wetlands" and must be maintained. If it is considered public wetlands you have to allow access by the general public in most cases. If privacy was a concern you may have lost it.

It all depends on the local application of laws as they change. I would check into your local laws and how they affect your pond.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Digging is one thing, using a low area is another.

There are dry creek beds in many areas. My cousin had lots of rock on his property, probably glacial. He used long white pvc poles and would mark where they were when he found them so he could find them later. Then he would drive his tractor around and gather the rocks. The rocks were then dropped into the low end of his dry creek bed. His dry creek bed began to have some standing water. 

Then he got someone government to help him. They built up the dam area and he has a pond that is a couple acres. He had whooping cranes, herons, egrets, ducks, geese and more. The dam has had fish added. He lives in an area where water is fairly scarce, so creating the dam serves lots of wildlife. He has three shelter belts, so he gets deer and other wildlife as well.

All land is different, so he made the most of what his property had. A pond would be invaluable as a source of water and potential food source.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I don't understand why anyone would want fish unless you use them as fertilizer or bait for actual food. :dunno:

Perhaps you intend to use fish to demoralize your enemies and to ward off any would be homestead raiders. "Hey, there's a place!", "No, they only have fish", "Yuck, let's just keep walking".


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

I don't like fish, but I like to fish. And I don't mind preparing it for my family that like it. Sounds like a great place to have a picnic. If you enjoy your pond, you didn't waste money on it. It has many prepper uses.


----------



## bbqjoe (Feb 10, 2017)

My biggest fear would be creating a breeding ground for mosquitoes.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

phideaux said:


> 20 years ago, my wife and I decided , that we needed a pond ,
> 
> 1 For future food production for us and our family.
> 2 For future fresh water collection, with no chemical run off.
> ...


That's like asking if i should breath in and then out fallowed by back in again. Of course you spent your money wisely!


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

RedBeard said:


> That's like asking if i should breath in and then out fallowed by back in again. Of course you spent your money wisely!


Yeah, but it has just been sitting there looking at me all these years, 
I have had a few good Bluegill meals over the years,

I figger each meal cost approx $500 ea.

Jim


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Never threw one in, but we did have a little 2 man rubber raft, when the GKs were lttle, I would take them all for a ride and teach them how to row a boat.

When they got a little older they did swim in it some.

I do not have a fire pump and hose,

That would be a good precaution iten to have on hand, 
The pond is about 50 ft from my shop,
about 100 feet from the house.

Jim


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

phideaux said:


> Yeah, but it has just been sitting there looking at me all these years,
> I have had a few good Bluegill meals over the years,
> 
> I figger each meal cost approx $500 ea.
> ...


Worth every penny in my book! Zero mercury, no pesticides, sounds like you just need to eat more fish...


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Stepped out back, just to prove that it is just sitting there.

As you can see , we have been in a drought this year, as the water level is down about 2 feet.

First time its been below the spillways in 3 years.

From my back porch, about 100 ft.





























If you notice , directly on the far side of the pond , there is a plot of about an acre that I do not bush hog anymore. It's 90% broomsage grass , for deer, rabbits, and Turkey to bed down year round and have water. Works great.

btw, all the woods around are loaded with squirrels.

Jim


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

And there you have it...a meat market at your door


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

For a fire system, a couple thoughts:
- If you just want to have a standpipe setup where you have an intake into your pond connected to a connection pipe near the pond itself like what's pictured here, talk with your fire department. If there's no city water (and fire hydrants) in your area, they may give you a decent level of support as it relates to installing and maintaining it. Not sure if they'll provide the parts in whole but around here, I think they'll supply the end connection above ground as well as the water inlet inspections (and cleaning as necessary). The caveat is that your pond can be used to fill their trucks in case of emergency.










As for a pump to get water to your house and buildings, a quasi-permanent solution is a bit more difficult/expensive. You'll need pumps, buried pipes... If/when water is need for animals or watering, the guys around me just use a gas powered portable sludge pump (a couple hundred $) and pump into a tank that's either truck or trailer mounted (pic below) then drive around to where the water is needed. Open the valve and let it gravity feed out.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

When I was growing big gardens every year, I had a huge water pump that I used to irrigate the garden in times of drought.

Turned out ok a couple times, but mostly did not work.
Just couldn't replace rainfall.

So I stopped doing that.

At our age ....I doubt that I will ever invest in the time and expense of installing a firehose hookup.

We don't plan TOO far ahead these days.

Thats why I just bought a $400 washer instead of a $1000 washer..., I'll just buy 2 and save $200.

You know, the old "we don't buy green bananas" thing.


Jim


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Well worth the money & time.
I hope to do the same.


----------

